# Bully show dec 5 2015 In California



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

2-USBR -BULLY SHOWS JUDGES (APPRENTICE) JOSE PEREZ, AND JUDGE MICHELLE BLACKOWL CHAVEZ ALSO BULLY STACK OFF FOR CHAMPION TITLE. ALL BULLY BREEDS WELCOME, WEIGHT PULL , FREE KIDS WITH BULLIES ALL THE KIDS WIN, FREE BOOTH SET UP, BRING YOUR CANOPYS, ICE CHEST, BULLIES ,APBTs, ALL BULLY BREEDS WELCOME ,FUN SHOW CLASSES , MUSIC DJ , RAFFLES, BULLY MAX DOG FOOD FOR WINNERS IN WEIGHT PULL AND SHOW RINGS. AND MORE. THIS IS A SHOW FOR ALL TO COME TOGETHER WITH THERE BULLIES FOR THE HOLIDAY,FREE PARKING , $5.00 PER PERSON KIDS 12 UNDER FREE, FREE PEDIGREE WITH EVERY SHOW SIGN UP $20.00, DOGS ENTER BULLY EVENT FREE MUST HAVE LEASH - FUN SHOW SIGN UPS $10.00 ) ( THIS SHOW ONLY USBR BULLY STACK $10.00 MUST BE 20 ENTREES FOR USBR CHAMPION TITLE ANYTHING LESS THAN 20 BULLIES WINNER ONLY WINS TROPHY OVER 20 YOU WILL RECEIVE USBR STACK OFF CHAMPION PEDIGREE. ALL BULLYS MAY ENTER MALE N FEMALE ,EXOTICS, AM BULLYS,FRENCHYS,ENGLISH ALL BULLY BREEDS CAN ENTER.


840 INDIAN HILL CLAREMONT, CALIF. 91711
Vendors call 951-375-1233


----------

